# ipad 1 wifi 32GO démarr plus



## bartmac (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous voila j'ai mon ipad1 qui ne démarre plus il reboot  et reste figé sur la pomme .
itune ne  le détecte pas en mode USB meme en mode DFU  il ne ce passe rien pas de réaction sur mon Mac  et meme sur un PC rien pas de réaction .
L 'ipad 1  IOS 5.0.1 avec un JBK .
Il n'est  pas tomber pas de choc rien de cela .
Et mon appleCare et passer de 2 mois donc a savoir si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur .

Cordialement


----------



## jala (5 Mars 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis aujourd'hui.
Je ne parvenais plus à recevoir mon signal 3G (orange), alors j'ai fait un reboot (switch et bouton pressés simultanément) et depuis c'est la cata.
J'ai pu lors de mes tentatives redémarrer une fois sur une installation à neuf (rechargement de iOS 5.01) mais itunes n'a pas pu activer mon ipad (serveur ne répondant pas etc..) mais pas pu aller plus loin:
Lorsque je branche mon ipad pour essayer de l'activer je passe les étapes suivantes:
- sélections de la langue
- du pays
- du réseau wifi ou itunes
puis un message l'activation peut prendre 3 minutes et au bout de quelques temps extinction de l'écran et l'ipad repart dans le même cycle de lui-même un peu de temps après...

Si itunes est lancé l'ipad y apparaît mais la petite roue d'activité ne tourne que très peu de temps (la durée de connexion) puis se fige...(mon ipad a 15 mois donc plus de garantie)

Toute aide bienvenue merci...


----------



## bartmac (6 Mars 2012)

Salut Jala pour répondre , toi tu a de la chance encore ils allume  et reconnu par iTunes  .
Mois ils allume fige sur la pomme et meme pas reconnue par iTunes  il y a meme pas le dou dou  doum qui fait comprendre que l ipad et connecter .
moi j'ai meme pas cela . 

Merci quand meme pour ta réponse .

Cordialement


----------



## jala (6 Mars 2012)

As-tu essayé les opérations suivantes:
Presser le switch et le bouton ensemble pendant environ 10 secondes puis maintenir le bouton encore 10 secondes, on se trouve alors dans un mode de reconfiguration +/- de zéro (c'est ce que j'ai fait, et j'ai eu droit une première fois avec iTunes à une proposition de restauration système qui a entraîné un chargement de iOS 5.01 de 14 minutes, donc là l'iPad est resté en liaison sans soucis, mais cette proposition n'a pas été renouvelée lors des tentatives suivantes).
Mes ennuis se situent après cette première phase, mais je ne vois pas clairement dans ton message si tu as essayé ces premières mesures.
Depuis j'ai appelé l'assistance Apple et je vais prendre RV avec l'Apple Store le + proche de chez moi (60 km quand même), car j'ai beau essayer je ne peux vraiment pas progresser plus loin qu'une tentative de réactivation de mon iPad, qui semble échouer sans diagnostic permettant d'avancer...


----------



## bartmac (6 Mars 2012)

Re Jala pour le teste que tu me parle je voie pas trot ce que tu veux dire par le bouton switch.
j'ai tout tester ou presque mais rien affaire l'ipad ne charge plus et quand il commence a avoir de la batterie il reste toujours figé sur la pomme . 

Merci encore pour t réponse 

Cordialement


----------



## jala (6 Mars 2012)

Oui, désolé je voulais dire le bouton d'allumage de l'ipad...
(C'est la procédure de reset d'un ipad qui remet pas mal de choses en état, quand elle marche   )


----------



## Sebaudi (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour bartmac, 
Avec quel logiciel as tu jailbreaké ton iPad, est avec un Mac ou PC ?


----------



## bartmac (6 Mars 2012)

Salut Sebaudi je les JBK avec redsnows 0.9.10b1  il y a un bon moment .

Merci


----------



## Sebaudi (6 Mars 2012)

Ok, avec Mac ou PC ?


----------



## bartmac (6 Mars 2012)

avec mac osx lion


----------



## Sebaudi (6 Mars 2012)

D'accord je demandais si c'était un PC, car il y'a eu des problèmes pour le jailbreak avec ce système d'exploitation.
Pour l'instant tu dis que l'écran reste figé sur la pomme ou il y'a eu une évolution ?


----------



## bartmac (6 Mars 2012)

non toujours pas de  nouvel motif de l'aparté de l'ipad .
Bin sympl la il et brancher en allume secteur  apres 20minute il démarre  et reste sur la pomme et au bout de 5 minute ils arrête et me remet le logo rouge comme quoi il y a plus  de batterie alors qu'il est brancher et sa reboot en continue .

PS non reconnue par le mac et par iTunes .

merci


----------



## Sebaudi (6 Mars 2012)

Il n'est donc pas reconnu par iTunes, mais est-il reconnu par Redsnosw ? Pour le savoir, tout d'abord tu relie ton iPad à l'ordinateur (branche le), tu ouvre Redsnosw, tu cliques sur "Extras" -> "Just boot tethered now", ensuite tu suis les consignes qui s'affichent a l'écran pour mettre ton iPad en mode DFU, est tu me dis si ton iPad ou le Mac réagit.


----------



## bartmac (6 Mars 2012)

ce que je trouve bizar c que le JBK que je lui haver  fait  était untender  en IOS 5.0.1 donc je voie pas pourquoi il faudrait le passer par red pour le redémarrer  je vais teste et je te dit .

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------

bon pour te répondre toujours rien pas de réponse de l'ipad avec redsnow .
Merci quand meme .


----------



## Sebaudi (6 Mars 2012)

Si lordinateur ne peut pas reconnaître ton iPad (l'ordinateur peut résoudre de nombreux problèmes), alors je vois pas ce qu l'on peut faire à part changer une ou des pièces de ton iPad, je ne sais pas lesquelles, faudrait que  tu le fasse tester et reparer par des professionnels, comme bricomac ou autres magasins, si il peut être réparer ^^
Bonne chance


----------



## bartmac (6 Mars 2012)

merci a toi pour ta réponse et ton de ton temps


----------



## jala (6 Mars 2012)

J'ai récupéré mon iPad (sans savoir comment): en refaisant les même manips qu'avant, à un moment il m'a demandé de déverrouiller ma SIM et après cela a marché...j'ai pu me connecter à iTunes sur mon MAC. Au bout du long processus de récupération du tout je me retrouve comme avant:
Réseau (orange) non dispo mais le reste marche...(Je n'ai pas JBK mon iPad donc je ne suis pas très représentatif, désolé)


----------

